# Can I make a signature for my pics in Photoshop?



## Greenlandgirl (Nov 14, 2004)

I have noticed that a lot of the posted pics here on TPF have signatures in the low right corner. I was wondering how you make these. Does Photoshop CS have this feature :?: I can't seem to get anywhere in the PS help menu.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 14, 2004)

Try this.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 14, 2004)

The text tool is the simple answer.  Select it, click on your image, and type   Most fonts have the copyright symbol.  You can find this with with Character Map, built into Windows, which you'll find by Start Menu-->Run-->charmap


----------



## Greenlandgirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you for the swift and helpful replies, guys


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 15, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> The text tool is the simple answer.  Select it, click on your image, and type   Most fonts have the copyright symbol.  You can find this with with Character Map, built into Windows, which you'll find by Start Menu-->Run-->charmap



An easier way to get © is to hold down the Alt key and type 0169 on the keypad.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, but in order to know what that shortcut is you need charmap


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry I blew up.    

I just went to the windows help section and typed in shortcuts for that one.


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 16, 2004)

But how would you create an action out of this and automate it? I need to add a signature to about 200 photos, is there a way to do it batch? Thanks


----------



## Alison (Nov 16, 2004)

Have you looked at www.irfanview.com ?

I use this to resize and I know there are quite a few batch options. I don't have this at work so I can't check, but it's free and it might do that for you.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 16, 2004)

Assuming all of your photos are oriented the same way, have the same border, and the sig will go in the same place on each one, you can make an action in photoshop and run that action through the batch dialogue.


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's a dumb question. How do I format the font of the text I'm typing in??? It's defaulting to some huge font.


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 16, 2004)

The controls for the font are at the top of the screen in the toolbar.


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 16, 2004)

Matt,

Thanks. I saw the controls, but for some reason I can't get the text to appear in black. It's a very light tan that is barely showing up. Where do you specify the color?? Thanks


----------



## Digital Matt (Nov 17, 2004)

Same place.  There's a little box for color.


----------

